# Pamācības >  The Ben Heck Show

## Helmars

Parādījies jauns izglītojoši izklaidējošs raidījums par elektronikas lietām. Nekādas pārmērīgi gudras lietas tur nerāda, tomēr raidījuma formāts man patīk. Pirmajā sērijā taisīja Xbox360 džoistiku invalīdam, otrajā - CNC aparātu. Paralēli tiek būvēts portatīvais xbox360.
Spiest šeit - http://www.element-14.com/community/...xperts/benheck

Starp citu, līdzīga stila raidījums par datoru lietām ir http://hak5.org/.

----------

